# Bent Creek



## post-it (May 31, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck in reserving the 2 bd cabin?


----------



## tstraveler2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Haven't booked one myself, but there was one that popped up within the last couple of days for early this month.  However, it did not last long.  I wasn't interested, so didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 2, 2013)

*cabin*

yes I have done that before booked cabin and two 1 BR units.  don't think that you can do that at the last min.  The cabins are amazing.

stephen


----------

